# Considering two breeders in the DC area



## coffenut (Jan 3, 2012)

Unfortunately, I don't have any information on these breeders but would be very interested in the information that you find out.


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

I don't know either breeder, but from the OFA website it seems that the dam of the stormy point litter doesn't have an elbow clearance, and her eye clearance was never sent into CERF and on k9 data it looks like it hasn't been completed since 09. It seems a little questionable to me. Maybe you should ask the breeder about that, or did she mention the elbow and eye clearance for "Tease"? 

The breeder is right about "fair" hips, that is completely normal and subjective between good and fair. To me there is no real difference in breeding decisions when it comes down to fair hips, but breeding two fairs might not be my first choice, but it depends on the pedigree behind each of the dogs. If they all have passing hips all the way back 5+ generations and the vertical pedigree indicates good hip health, I wouldn't hesitate. To me the pedigree behind the dog matters a lot more than the specific rating (if passing) the dog gets.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

All I know is that EagleRidge's Return from Bombay went best of breed at Eukanuba in December and that Jeter and he have the same father.

I'm sure others on the forum must have more information


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Here is a thread on PJ goldens:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...898-northern-va-breeder-info-pjs-goldens.html


----------



## goldprof (Oct 12, 2011)

Based on personal experience, I would recommend Delmarva Goldens: Delmarva Golden Retrievers Sue is an excellent breeder and an extremely nice person. 

Based solely on what I've read here (so NOT first-hand experience) and your timing--if you want to bring home a puppy relatively soon--I'd also recommend Lycinan Goldens: Lycinan Goldens- Quality AKC Golden Retrievers- Harford County, Maryland

Good luck with your search!


----------



## Mosby's Mom (Oct 19, 2011)

I live in the same area as you (sort of), and when I was looking for a puppy I contacted The Potomac Valley Golden Retriever Club:

Puppy Referral

They emailed me a list of breeders who either were expecting litters or had litters on the ground. They also told me that they only include people on that list who have provided them (the club) with all their clearences (although they recommend double checking everything, of course). I contacted the people on the list they had sent, and everyone seemed to check out, and all were helpful (I didn't end up going with any of them after deciding we wanted a field Golden, but I would still recommend contacting them for info!).


----------



## TraceyW (Jan 11, 2012)

We purchased our golden from PJ's Goldens two years ago and, if I do say so myself, we have the best dog in the world.  This is a breeder who loves her dogs and it shows. The pups are born and raised in a "home setting" and are very socialized and well taken care of. We found our "once in a lifetime" dog and feel very fortunate to have him.


----------



## rj.hokie (May 23, 2011)

We purchased a female golden from PJ Daniels in early 2005. Our girl has been terrific! She has been healthy (knock on wood), and has a very calm and loving manner. All she wants is to be pet and will literately sit for up to 2 hours at a time if you are petting her. The breeder was very friendly and the pups are raised in a family setting. Back in 2005, I believe we paid 600 for our girl. Good luck!


----------



## bradypups (Dec 29, 2011)

Mosby's Mom said:


> I live in the same area as you (sort of), and when I was looking for a puppy I contacted The Potomac Valley Golden Retriever Club:
> 
> Puppy Referral
> 
> They emailed me a list of breeders who either were expecting litters or had litters on the ground. They also told me that they only include people on that list who have provided them (the club) with all their clearences (although they recommend double checking everything, of course). I contacted the people on the list they had sent, and everyone seemed to check out, and all were helpful (I didn't end up going with any of them after deciding we wanted a field Golden, but I would still recommend contacting them for info!).


@ Mosby's Mom - Thanks for the respons. I have also found my way to the Potomac Valley group. They responded to my inquiry incredibly fast. We are planning to join them after we find our pup. We were also going back and forth on Field Dog vs a Pet Breeder. Our last Golden was breed out of feidl stock and he was just marvelous and so much fun. Do you mind sharing were you ended up finding your field hound? I have been looking at several of those breeders as well.

Many thanks


----------



## bradypups (Dec 29, 2011)

rj.hokie said:


> We purchased a female golden from PJ Daniels in early 2005. Our girl has been terrific! She has been healthy (knock on wood), and has a very calm and loving manner. All she wants is to be pet and will literately sit for up to 2 hours at a time if you are petting her. The breeder was very friendly and the pups are raised in a family setting. Back in 2005, I believe we paid 600 for our girl. Good luck!


@ Both Tracy W. and rj.hokie - I met one of PJ's Dogs in the neighborhood who was gorgeous and friendly and very impressive. I also talked to her on the phone and was planning to visit her operation but have not been able to coordinate that. I.m hoping to some time this week.

Thanks for the respones. 

TB


----------

